# Help so confused about dates need advise pleaaaaaaaaaaasssseeeeee



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls

I could do with some advise.  I had my first course of icsi which ended with a bfn on 5th June, i started bleeding on day 8 right through to otd.  My official cycle is normally 28 days.

My question is when should i expect af to come, will it be from day 8 bleed, from bfn day or from old period day??

Clare XXX


----------



## billsmummy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Clare, i would have thought you would count from the date your AF started, not the otd date, however you will prob find that your first drug free AF could be a bit late - i think all of mine were a couple of days late. 
I hope that is of some help although i have never bled so early in the 2ww. Did you do a test on your OTD?
Mandy


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i got a -tive 16pt from my ICSI cycle, i didnt start to bleed till 19dpt + it was normal AF, my next AF was exactly 30 days later, all after have been 28 days, so i would count from the bleed after your BFN

all are different hunny   so sorry you got a BFN  

xxx


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks girls

yeah tested on otd and still positive.Clare xx


----------

